# "scare for food" food drive



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

we decided to do a food drive this year... partially inspired by other haunters who do it, as well as a really decked out Christmas house in the next town over who has had pretty good success with it -

I found out that one of the churches in town has their own food bank and actually supplies several other organizations with food as well, so it'll be going to them. Initially I didn't want to have it related to the church since some folks might not be too keen on that, but I wanted to keep it local, and they take care of the surrounding community.

I was going to use that old trunk I picked up but the sign I just spent so much time on is too big for it, so I used a crate I got from work. Put it out early to give folks a heads up... next year I'll probably cut off the "tell your friends" part.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great idea there NickG! Hope it fills up several times for you!


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Wonderful idea!


----------

